# Anarchist Meet Up



## Lianne x (Dec 19, 2016)

Does anyone know any meet up groups or local action anarchist/leftist groups in New York City?


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, welcome to Squat The Planet!

I'm not saying that your intentions are bad, but if you show up to an online community and your very first post is asking for information about anarchist groups, a lot of people are going to be very wary of you due to the nature of radical politics. It'd help if you posted an introduction about who you are, your background in traveling, etc. You get back what you put in.

In the meantime, a quick Google search shows a couple Food Not Bombs groups in NYC, an arts collective, and a bookstore. Good luck!


----------



## ped (Dec 19, 2016)

Highly doubt the FBI needs to go to a forum to find a benign social/political group. Lol.


----------



## HoboinaTux (Dec 22, 2016)

ped said:


> Highly doubt the FBI needs to go to a forum to find a benign social/political group. Lol.




They do not need to maybe. But they most definitely keep archives of forums like this one. It's another tool that they can track associations and all that


----------



## ped (Dec 22, 2016)

You should just assume these days everything you do is watched or can bd traced easily


----------



## HoboinaTux (Dec 22, 2016)

ped said:


> You should just assume these days everything you do is watched or can bd traced easily



mmmmmhm


----------



## Malik (Feb 26, 2017)

ped said:


> Highly doubt the FBI needs to go to a forum to find a benign social/political group. Lol.


So much faith in the FBI


----------



## RobHASboots (Feb 26, 2017)

1+1=2


----------

